# Polo Andrew Pant discontinued?



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Has the Polo Andrew chino discontinued? It is now listed as discontinued on the Polo website. My local Lord & Taylor and Bloomingdales put them on sale (first time I can ever remember) and they don't have any new stock. This is quite a blow for the forward pleat market, and there is no other forward pleat chino that is easy to come by. I can remember back when BB used to sell forward pleat trousers. No pants fit me better than the Andrew pant either. I've never seen them discontinued for winter, but I hope they will be back for next summer.


----------



## Palena (Sep 20, 2006)

*Forward Pleats Rule -- Andrew Pant will be Missed*

Agreed. Forward pleats rule. I can remember when J Crew not only sold pleated pants, but when a majority of their pants that had pleats were forward pleats. The good news it looks like Polo is not completely abandoning forward pleats and they have a new model. The downside is it now has off seam slanted pockets. In any event, the "New" Andrew with the fully tailorable waistband and seat was an amazing pant that hopefully will not be forgotten. It was really remarkable and a stand out in its product category. Nothing else came close or could compare.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

The Andrew pants changed in style a few years ago - I had to go up a size when they redesigned.

The Hammond is similar but with cuffs. Apparently the entire range of khakis is getting overhauled. Maybe the replacements will include something satisfactory.

(Personally, I prefer the Brooks khakis, which are wrinkle-free.)


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> The Andrew pants changed in style a few years ago - I had to go up a size when they redesigned.
> 
> The Hammond is similar but with cuffs. Apparently the entire range of khakis is getting overhauled. Maybe the replacements will include something satisfactory.
> 
> (Personally, I prefer the Brooks khakis, which are wrinkle-free.)


The Hammond is reverse pleat, nothing similar to the Andrew. The Hammond was only sold in department stores or outlet stores. But there is a replacement for the Andrew, called the Ethan. I tried on the Ethan in store yesterday to see how it compares from the Andrew. It felt tighter in the crotch, so I asked for a measuring tape. The Andrew had a 12" front rise, which is perfect for me, whilst the Ethan has an 11" front rise. Other than that they were the same.
As for the Brooks Brothers chinos, they used to make forward pleats too. I haven't tried on their flat front chinos, but the non-iron treatment is the main reason I avoid them.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

As for the Brooks Brothers chinos, they used to make forward pleats too. I haven't tried on their flat front chinos, but the non-iron treatment is the main reason I avoid them.[/QUOTE]

Don't be so quick to dismiss the Brooks Brothers chinos. I prefer chinos without the non-iron treatment, but the BB Advantage chinos are a definate exception IMHO. They are soft and don't feel or look like non-irons. They are great after washing! They come in 5 different fits and some great colors. I love PRL and Bills...but BB has become my go-to khakis. I would prefer a bit longer rise however. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> Don't be so quick to dismiss the Brooks Brothers chinos. I prefer chinos without the non-iron treatment, but the BB Advantage chinos are a definate exception IMHO. They are soft and don't feel or look like non-irons. They are great after washing! They come in 5 different fits and some great colors. I love PRL and Bills...but BB has become my go-to khakis. I would prefer a bit longer rise however. Just my 2 cents.


My main concern with non-iron clothing is the formaldehyde in the non-iron treatment. BB, from what I hear, has the most natural-feeling non-iron treatment, but I suspect they still use formaldehyde.
And the rise on BB trousers isn't long enough for me, but that is quite typical nowadays with low rises in fashion.


----------

